

Show HN: Rebranding Death - derrick_l_grant
http://getwillwill.com

======
derrick_l_grant
So... for the past month I've been working on a side project called Will Will.
It's a legal, mobile, will making app for the social generation.

www.getwillwill.com

Take a look at the site. Let me know what you think. Thanks

